# Copy and paste with Firefox



## You little ripper!

Can anyone tell me how to copy something from a web page and paste it into a post using Firefox? I've been using Internet Explorer and have had no problem with it. The problem with FF is that I can copy the text but when I right click to paste it, there is no 'Paste' in the options listed. 

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## maxiogee

Stop using Windows mice! 
Use the keyboard commands instead?


----------



## belén

I use FF and no problem, I select, right click "copy", then right click "paste" and it works out. You can also try go up to "edit" "paste", but it is slower...
Or use "Control + C" and "control + V" to copy and paste, in my opinion that's actually the fastest way once you get the practice.
Cheers,
Belén


----------



## Mei

Hi,

I use FF too and to copy is "cntrl + c" and to paste "contrl + v". Did you try it?

Cheers

Mei


----------



## Tatzingo

Hi,

I use FF too. Never had a problem like that. I suggest what has already been suggested. Use the Keyboard shortcuts. CTRL C (copy) and CTRL V (paste).

Tatz.


----------



## You little ripper!

Thanks guys but it doesn't seem to work. I forgot to mention that I have a laptop. I presume that makes a difference.


----------



## Tatzingo

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks guys but it doesn't seem to work. I forgot to mention that I have a laptop. I presume that makes a difference.


Charles,

Sorry to mention the obvious, but have you checked the following:

i) The text you are trying to copy is actually able to be copied?

ii) The area is you are pasting into is an area that allows for pasting?

iii) That your keyboard hasn't been reconfigured so that the common CTRL + C/V controls haven't been assigned to another key?

iv) Clutching at straws now, but perhaps the latest version of FF? (a very Microsoft answer to a problem, i apologise!!)

Tatz.

Edit. I don't believe having a laptop changes anything...


----------



## You little ripper!

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Charles,
> 
> Sorry to mention the obvious, but have you checked the following:
> 
> i) The text you are trying to copy is actually able to be copied?
> I've not had any problem with IE.
> 
> ii) The area is you are pasting into is an area that allows for pasting?
> Not a problem with IE.
> 
> iii) That your keyboard hasn't been reconfigured so that the common CTRL + C/V controls haven't been assigned to another key?
> I think this could be the problem.
> 
> iv) Clutching at straws now, but perhaps the latest version of FF? (a very Microsoft answer to a problem, i apologise!!)
> It's been a problem with the FF program I had before this updated one.
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> Edit. I don't believe having a laptop changes anything...



Thanks Tatz.


----------



## belén

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks guys but it doesn't seem to work. I forgot to mention that I have a laptop. I presume that makes a difference.


Talking from a laptop here, nothing changes.

Hope you manage!!


----------



## You little ripper!

belen said:
			
		

> Talking from a laptop here, nothing changes.
> 
> Hope you manage!!


Thanks Belen.

I think it must be a problem with the Ctrl + C/V having been reconfigured. But I can't understand why I can't paste when I copy something. All that shows when I right click to paste is:

Back
Forward
Reload
Stop 
Boolmark this Page
Save Page as
Send Link
Select All
This Frame
View Page Source
View Page Info

There is no "Paste". I might have to go back to IE.

Thanks again.


----------



## belén

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks Belen.
> 
> I think it must be a problem with the Ctrl + C/V having been reconfigured. But I can't understand why I can't paste when I copy something. All that shows when I right click to paste is:
> 
> Back
> Forward
> Reload
> Stop
> Boolmark this Page
> Save Page as
> Send Link
> Select All
> This Frame
> View Page Source
> View Page Info
> 
> There is no "Paste". I might have to go back to IE.
> 
> Thanks again.



It only happens on WR when you are answering, right? It happens to me too, I just checked, if I select something from a post and then try to copy on a word document, on an email or wherever, paste comes when I right click, but it doesn't show up when I try to paste on the answering window here in the forums.

What about using the control keys? Do you have a problem with that as well? 

Anything but going back to IE


----------



## maxiogee

Charles, 
Are you using a Mac?
That's the menu I get when I Control-click with Firefox, which I have stopped using on my Mac laptop.
Control-click with Safari gives a much shorter menu of 
Cut
Copy
Paste
Spelling
Font
Speech
Writing Direction


----------



## You little ripper!

belen said:
			
		

> It only happens on WR when you are answering, right? It happens to me too, I just checked, if I select something from a post and then try to copy on a word document, on an email or wherever, paste comes when I right click, but it doesn't show up when I try to paste on the answering window here in the forums.
> 
> What about using the control keys? Do you have a problem with that as well?
> 
> Anything but going back to IE


Nothing happens when I press Ctrl and C at the same time and then Ctrl and V. Does pressing one or the other Crtl keys on the left and right make a difference? I might try with the right one. I've been pressing the left one.


----------



## You little ripper!

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Charles,
> Are you using a Mac?
> That's the menu I get when I Control-click with Firefox, which I have stopped using on my Mac laptop.
> Control-click with Safari gives a much shorter menu of
> Cut
> Copy
> Paste
> Spelling
> Font
> Speech
> Writing Direction



No Tony, it's a Windows program on a Compaq laptop.


----------



## You little ripper!

I've got it! I was pressing the left Ctrl key and not the right one. The right one works perfectly! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin72

Am I the only one using _Ctrl+Insert_, _Shift+Insert_ and _Shift+Del_ to copy, paste and cut? It's been working fine for me since the MS-DOS era, so I never got used to that Ctrl+C/V/blahblah "modern" stuff 

Just a tip 

Saludos.


----------



## You little ripper!

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one using _Ctrl+Insert_, _Shift+Insert_ and _Shift+Del_ to copy, paste and cut? It's been working fine for me since the MS-DOS era, so I never got used to that Ctrl+C/V/blahblah "modern" stuff
> 
> Just a tip
> 
> Saludos.


Thanks Pumpkin. I might give that a try and see which one I find easier.


----------



## Clayjar

I'm using Firefox myself (version 1.5.0.4) and noticed that I had the same problem. I copied text from one of the posts above, but I cannot post it into the reply boxes by right-clicking my mouse (only the ctrl+v command works). I can, however, right-click to paste the text into the dictionary search box at the top of the screen. Could it be that FF doesn't recognize the reply areas as a place where text can be pasted? (Although it seems strange that the ctrl+v command would still work in that case...)


----------



## You little ripper!

Clayjar said:
			
		

> I'm using Firefox myself (version 1.5.0.4) and noticed that I had the same problem. I copied text from one of the posts above, but I cannot post it into the reply boxes by right-clicking my mouse (only the ctrl+v command works). I can, however, right-click to paste the text into the dictionary search box at the top of the screen. Could it be that FF doesn't recognize the reply areas as a place where text can be pasted? (Although it seems strange that the ctrl+v command would still work in that case...)


Hi Clayjar,

I also find I can paste into the general search box and into an email with Firefox, but not into PMs or posts. 

Cheers,


----------



## Whodunit

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Hi Clayjar,
> 
> I also find I can paste into the general search box and into an email with Firefox, but not into PMs or posts.
> 
> Cheers,


 
I tried it myself. You are right! You can, however, paste the text you have copied in the "title box". It seems to me that Firefox doesn't recognize the reply window as a blank box where you can copy and paste text. It considers it a normal window like the blue surrounding. 

By the way, Charles, I use the left CTRL key and it works perfectly.


----------



## You little ripper!

Whodunit said:
			
		

> By the way, Charles, I use the left CTRL key and it works perfectly.


You're quite right! I've just tried it again with the left one and it works perfectly. I must have accidently pressed something else.


----------

